# Short-circuit



## kawaiipeach

Hola, necesito ayuda para traducir esta oración de un manual de advertencias:
"Do not short-circuit the battery "+" and "-" leads"

Para short-circuit encontré "hacer cortocircuito" y leads si no me equivoco es "cables" pero al tratarse de la batería no se si seria mejor utilizar la palabra "polos"

Por ahora tengo: "No haga/provoque cortocircuito con los polos "+" y "-" de la batería"

Gracias!


----------



## marghera

Se puede decir "cortocircuitar" y aunque tengas razón en que la batería tiene polos, si el manual es para alguien que no sabe que no se deben cortocircuitar, probablemente tampoco sabrá que se llaman polos. Rizando el rizo, podrías decir "los cables conectados a los polos + y -"
Así que "no cortocircuite los cables conectados a los polos + y - de la batería" (¿seguro que no es una pila?)


----------



## kawaiipeach

Muchas gracias por la ayuda. En este caso dice "battery" por eso se me ocurrió poner "batería". En otras partes del manual he visto que dice "batteries" (por ejemplo: "The batteries must be removed if the device is not to be used for some time") por lo cual quizás seria mejor utilizar la palabra pila/pilas ya que no creo que un equipo lleve mas de una batería pero si varias pilas 

Entonces seria "No cortocircuite los cables conectados a los polos + y - de la pila"


----------



## marghera

Sí, esa sería mi sugerencia. Aunque mi sugerencia definitiva es que uses tu sentido común pues muchas veces los manuales están redactados en inglés pero no por "native English speakers", así que si los cables de los polos te suenan a chino en mi opinión puedes tirar los cables o comerte los poslos, que si son de fresa estarán muy ricos ...


----------



## kawaiipeach

jajaja gracias!!


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it would be better if *they* had said something like "Do not let the positive and negative leads of the battery touch each other, as this will cause a short circuit."
*You* could still say that ...


----------



## andriubcn

Una pila no deja de ser un tipo concreto de batería, por lo que podrías dejar el término genérico bateria.

Yo te recomendaría que usases la oración "No cortocircuitar los polos positivo (+) y negativo (-) de la batería"

Espero que te sea de ayuda. Saludos


----------



## marghera

La sugerencia de andriubcn no acaba de convencerme. En términos generales, solemos hablar de pilas para transistores, mandos a distancia, juguetes, etc. y aunque ahora existan las pilas recargables, tradicionalmente no lo eran. Así que solemos utilizar la palabra batería para teléfonos móviles, coches, etc., es decir, acumuladores recargables. Yo diría que en el lenguaje común los términos no son intercambiables. Por los comentarios de kawaiipeach entiendo que se debe de tratar de un aparato relativamente pequeño ya que lleva varias "batteries" que en inglés no reflejan ninguna distinción. Si el usuario del aparato lee las instrucciones y encuentra "baterías" en castellano, desde luego entenderá cuál es el objeto al que se hace referencia, pero no dejará de resultarle un poco chocante. Así que yo insistiría en el uso de "pilas" pero, abundando sobre la nota de humor de mi anterior aportación, diría que si los cables de los polos de las pilas suenan a chino, le aconsejo a kawaiipeach que tire los cables y se coma una pila de polos de fresa y use su criterio personal para expresarlo en castellano de la forma que le parezca más idónea y comprensible para el usuario final.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, you should try to make it sound good in Spanish, definitely.
But keep in mind that it's a lot easier to cause a short circuit by touching leads to each other, or accidentally allowing them to touch, than to short-circuit a battery with no leads (to do that, you would have to lay a metal object, such as a screwdriver, across both poles).


----------



## 0scar

andriubcn said:


> Una pila no deja de ser un tipo concreto de batería



No, no hay cosa menos batería que  UNA pila; para una batería hacen falta por lo menos dos pilas.
De las pilas que uno usa habitualmente para radio y linternas la única que es batería es la de 9 v.
Si uno  abre  esa "cajita" dentro de ella  se encuentran seis pilas, seis pequeños cilindros conectados en serie.


----------



## kawaiipeach

gracias a todos por la ayuda. Les comento que pude averiguar que se tratan de dos pilas AA así que me parece mejor utilizar los términos "pila" y "polos" 

"No cortocircuitar los polos positivo (+) y negativo (-) de la pila"


----------

